# Ft. Pickens, Evening of 5/9/2012



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Got out and had both lines in the water at about 5pm, just as the last storm cells were passing overhead, surf was flat, LOTS of sand fleas, and no grass but still some green slime. Caught two lady fish and then as the clouds passed a strong north wind killed the bite for about 30min. Once the wind died down it was nonstop lady fish for the next 2 hours. I think I hit a school of them because I was actually bringing them two at a time on a 3 hook pompano rig with sand fleas. Quit at 8:30 because it was getting dark and I got stuck by a catfish about 30min earlier(ouch, never been stuck before and I'm gonna be careful to not let it happen again). All in all I probably hooked up on 20 fish today, landed 15, and kept 12.

I plan on taking the meat off these lady fish, but I know a lot of folks use them for shark bait, so let me know if anyone wants the remains. I plan on cutting them up tomorrow afternoon, so PM me before then and they're yours.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

JAnderson said:


> Got out and had both lines in the water at about 5pm, just as the last storm cells were passing overhead, surf was flat, LOTS of sand fleas, and no grass but still some green slime. Caught two lady fish and then as the clouds passed a strong north wind killed the bite for about 30min. Once the wind died down it was nonstop lady fish for the next 2 hours. I think I hit a school of them because I was actually bringing them two at a time on a 3 hook pompano rig with sand fleas. Quit at 8:30 because it was getting dark and I got stuck by a catfish about 30min earlier(ouch, never been stuck before and I'm gonna be careful to not let it happen again). All in all I probably hooked up on 20 fish today, landed 15, and kept 12.
> 
> I plan on taking the meat off these lady fish, but I know a lot of folks use them for shark bait, so let me know if anyone wants the remains. I plan on cutting them up tomorrow afternoon, so PM me before then and they're yours.


 What are you gonna do with the meat?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^ What he said?? :001_unsure:


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Remove the scales and cut it like a regular fillet, and then use a spoon to scrape the meat out, the bones will stay attached to the skin or the rest of the fish. Get about 1 cup of meat, add 1 egg, 1/4 cup chopped onion, and Italian breadcrumbs to thicken. Form into fish cakes about 1/2 to 3/4in thick and fry them in a deep fryer or in a pan with some olive oil... delicious.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Recipe sounds good, but ill take your word for it bud.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

how big were the sand fleas been looking and only been finding small ones


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Capt.Kyle said:


> how big were the sand fleas been looking and only been finding small ones


Anywhere from 1 to 2in in length and there were LOTS of them, in a single scoop I once counted 6 that were at least 1in long. The big ones barely fit on my Owner 3/0 circle hooks.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

dang man you wouldnt mind telling where you were would you bcuz im try to find enough that size to put up for this winter cuz I've got some spots in st joe that i catch pomps all winter and lots of them


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

JAnderson said:


> Remove the scales and cut it like a regular fillet, and then use a spoon to scrape the meat out, the bones will stay attached to the skin or the rest of the fish. Get about 1 cup of meat, add 1 egg, 1/4 cup chopped onion, and Italian breadcrumbs to thicken. Form into fish cakes about 1/2 to 3/4in thick and fry them in a deep fryer or in a pan with some olive oil... delicious.


Wow. I've never heard of anyone eating ladyfish. Have you done this before already? BTW, the ladyfish were think off Navarre Beach on Monday as well. There were schools of hundreds just past the breakers.


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Park at the parking lot(red X) and there is a path(orange) that takes you to the beach. Hope you find 'em.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

thanks man ill go tomorrow morning also if them pomps show up this year in st joe ill get up with you we normally catch at least 40 a day there and its all sight fishing with the smallest fish weightn about 2 lbs


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

jasonh1903 said:


> Wow. I've never heard of anyone eating ladyfish. Have you done this before already? BTW, the ladyfish were think off Navarre Beach on Monday as well. There were schools of hundreds just past the breakers.


Funny you should ask that because I'm eating ladyfish while replying to your post. I was able to get two quart bags stuffed full of meat from the ones in the picture.

Don't mind the catfish, I read an article about them actually tasting pretty good... but there's just too much slime and the razor sharp spines scare me after I took a closer look at them(they have barbs like a fishing hook, very strong ones at that). The catfish was barely alive when I put him in the cooler and he actually impaled the ladyfish to his left through and through.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

ive also had ladyfish cakes as well and really it wasnt bad. actually now that i think of it was better then some of the grouper ive out in places


----------



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Capt.Kyle said:


> thanks man ill go tomorrow morning also if them pomps show up this year in st joe ill get up with you we normally catch at least 40 a day there and its all sight fishing with the smallest fish weightn about 2 lbs


Sounds good to me, I haven't caught a pompano in over a week.



Capt.Kyle said:


> ive also had ladyfish cakes as well and really it wasnt bad. actually now that i think of it was better then some of the grouper ive out in places


Maybe we'll change the reputation of ladyfish from being "just shy of useless" to "a descent meal."


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

we can try but it probly wont hapn lol just add me to ur friend list and get up with me about it and we'll set something up. and also i get 75 cents a pound for lady fish so someone some where is eating them


----------

